# Snuff Bottle



## foxfirerodandgun (Jul 29, 2019)

Two of these were in a crate of mixed bottles that I recently picked up. I don't really feel that they are that old, and very possibly very modern. I'm just curious as to what information someone may have to share about them. Thanks.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 30, 2019)

It has a 1960s or 70s look to me.  That sticker saying that excise stamps are no longer required should narrow it down but I don't personally know anything about American excise stamps.  It's definitely not a very old snuff bottle, and they were using this design of label and bottle very recently (and might be using it still, I'm not sure).


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Jul 30, 2019)

I don't recall ever seeing a glass snuff bottle, especially one with a cork top. That's what has me puzzled a bit.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jul 30, 2019)

This person suggests that it was still possible, although difficult, to buy it in these same glass bottles as recently as 2012. https://uptosnuff.tumblr.com/post/32677754438/levi-garrett-this-american-blend-of-scotch-and


----------



## foxfirerodandgun (Jul 30, 2019)

Thanks. I suspected that the bottles were fairly new, but didn't think  they were this new. Live & learn. Don't think I'll be trying to  track any down to purchase though. A bag of Levi chew will more than  suffice. ;~)


----------

